#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Firmware 8.1 - iPoll 2 / iPoll 3

## Suporte Intelbras

Caros parceiros do Fórum Under-Linux,

Comunicamos o lançamento do firmware versão 8.1 para os produtos da família WOM. Abaixo seguem as melhorias da atualização:

Melhorias:
» Inserido validação nos campos Máscara, IP e Comentário na tela de Apelidos e Rotas
» Inserido validação no campos IP e MAC na tela de cadastro de clientes
» Inserido validação de lógica ao adicionar range de Ips invertido (final-inicial) na tela de cadastro de clientes
» Melhoria da latência do iPoll_v2 quando não há tráfego
» Melhoria na autenticação PPPoE utilizando iPoll_v2

Lembrando que para o* WOM 5000 / WOM 5000i* existe a versão 8.1 (Sendo essa usada para o cliente) e a versão 8.1_AP (e esta utilizada no AP).
Logo abaixo segue o vídeo tutorial que explica como realizar o processo de atualização do firmware:

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

opa, agora vai!!

----------


## pazini

Vou testar em uma Base APC 5M90+ e depois posto os resultados...

----------


## muttley

Foi só os antigos wom que nao funcionava bem? Ou eu não tive sorte?

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Foi só os antigos wom que não funcionava bem? Ou eu não tive sorte?


não sei o que significa não funcionavam bem, tenho 200 na minha rede e jamais voltei em cliente que instalei....ZERO perda de potencia e LAN, muito estavel e ccq sempre alto, eu de agora em diante, nem cogito usar outras marcas...

----------


## glperon

> não sei o que significa não funcionavam bem, tenho 200 na minha rede e jamais voltei em cliente que instalei....ZERO perda de potencia e LAN, muito estavel e ccq sempre alto, eu de agora em diante, nem cogito usar outras marcas...


qual firm vc esta usando amigo? Minha rede é 99,9% intelbras / wom, mas aqui só funciona o 4.1. Não testei os novos, mas o 6.X pra ser ruim tem que melhorar muito. Por isso nunca atualizei. Medo mesmo. Mas meu cenário é idêntico ao seu; só vou no cliente quando queima LAN ou quando há obstrução.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

uso ate o 3 pois muitos nem fui atualizar, AP rocket com bases ubnt, não entendo essas pessas que não conseguiram fazer o wom funcionar, nunca jamais tive o menos problema, ate compro usados os siso por 80 pila, muitos comprei já, nem um deu páu....

----------


## glperon

> uso ate o 3 pois muitos nem fui atualizar, AP rocket com bases ubnt, não entendo essas pessas que não conseguiram fazer o wom funcionar, nunca jamais tive o menos problema, ate compro usados os siso por 80 pila, muitos comprei já, nem um deu páu....


 :Cool:

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Pra min ainda não serviu... Acabei de testar num AP com 8 clientes e a latência da saltos muitos elevados 100ms, 200ms, 1ms, 2ms.... fica variando muito.

AP: http://prntscr.com/ghh28e

Neste mesmo AP usando ipoll1 meu ping fica 1 à 10ms.

----------


## glperon

vixi!! Então só testo quando arrumarem.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Pra min ainda não serviu... Acabei de testar num AP com 8 clientes e a latência da saltos muitos elevados 100ms, 200ms, 1ms, 2ms.... fica variando muito.
> 
> AP: http://prntscr.com/ghh28e
> 
> Neste mesmo AP usando ipoll1 meu ping fica 1 à 10ms.


Olá NielsonPadilha,

Devido a complexidade das informações apresentadas solicitamos dois números para contato através de mensagem privativa, para que a nossa equipe especializada em rádios outdoor possa estar entrando em contato com o senhor, afim de verificar esta questão, haveria essa possibilidade?

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## pazini

Boa tarde pessoal testei o novo firmware das Wom 5000 V 8.1, mesmo problema que NielsonPadilha, latência alta, e um cliente eu não conseguia conectar mais na wom dele. Mas melhorou bem em relação ao 8.0. Mas eu acho que precisa se mais ajustes. Continuo usando IPoll1 que esta bem estavel.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Boa tarde pessoal testei o novo firmware das Wom 5000 V 8.1, mesmo problema que NielsonPadilha, latência alta, e um cliente eu não conseguia conectar mais na wom dele. Mas melhorou bem em relação ao 8.0. Mas eu acho que precisa se mais ajustes. Continuo usando IPoll1 que esta bem estavel.


Olá pazini,

Queremos entender melhor o seu cenário e para isso gostaríamos que o senhor nos enviasse dois número para contato através de mensagem privada e o melhor horário para que a nossa equipe especializada em rádios possa estar entrando em contato com o Sr, haveria esta possibilidade?

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## pazini

A sim vocês tem meu telefone ai é só ligar para mim e agendarmos.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> A sim vocês tem meu telefone ai é só ligar para mim e agendarmos.


Prezado Pazini,

Ainda aguardamos o seu contato via mensagem privada com dois números de telefone e um melhor horário para que nossa equipe consiga entrar em contato com o senhor.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## tsdantas01

Bom dia à todos, 
o firmware na versão 8.1 transforma o wom5000i em mimo?

----------


## rpcsistema

Não, mas com ele e possível associar com ipoll 3

----------


## tsdantas01

bacana, obrigado.

----------

